

Simple 2D collision detection in JavaScript - jostmey
http://pastebin.com/CHc6gFUN

======
bkyan
Great timing! :) I was just about to write a collision detection function for
a project I'm working on, and your post showed up. Thanks!

------
twiceaday
I think adding the humble polygon would make this infinitely more useful.

~~~
jostmey
I wish I had the time to add polygons to the library. That said, you can
create composite shapes.

